# TENT ADVICE



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

I am Looking for a good tent for family outings. I want a Springbar but funds are just not there yet. I have been looking at the Browning glacier and Kelty grand mesa 6(discontinued) I like the strait walls on the browning but I like being able to stand up in the Kelty. My budget is around $300,any advise these or any other tent will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a Springbar that's perfect! Great for a small family, and in that price range!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You should be able to get a used Kodiak canvas tent for that. I love mine; it's just like the Springbar.


----------



## Lawdog (Sep 19, 2007)

2nd on the Kodiak Canvas, I bought one a few years ago. They are good tents.

Watch KSL I see them as well as Kirkham springbar on there from time to time


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll add my major thumbs up to the Kodiak Canvas. I got four of them for my scout troop several years ago and they have taken amazing use and abuse from the boys and are good as new. I like them a little better than the Springbar they are patterned after. The Kodiak guys used to work for Springbar, but broke away and made enough improvements to avoid patent issues. And in my view, they are a superior tent, for less money. And you can get them within the price range you are talking about. I can't say enough good about the Kodiak Canvas tents. Get them direct here locally - not through a retailer and you'll get a better deal.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> The Kodiak guys used to work for Springbar, but broke away and made enough improvements to avoid patent issues. And in my view, they are a superior tent, for less money. And you can get them within the price range you are talking about. I can't say enough good about the Kodiak Canvas tents. Get them direct here locally - not through a retailer and you'll get a better deal.


That was my thought! If they can survive scouts...what better endorsement is there? How does one buy direct? There is no info on their site and their retailers page is completely blank???? http://www.kodiakcanvas.com/where-to-buy-2/


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> GaryFish said:
> 
> 
> > The Kodiak guys used to work for Springbar, but broke away and made enough improvements to avoid patent issues. And in my view, they are a superior tent, for less money. And you can get them within the price range you are talking about. I can't say enough good about the Kodiak Canvas tents. Get them direct here locally - not through a retailer and you'll get a better deal.
> ...


Hey Huge29, that page shows Sportsmans and Cabela's...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryFish said:
> ...


I couldn't open it either....I went to Internet Explorer and was able to open the link, but not with my screwed up Firefox....weird.. :?


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise. I went with the Kodiak canvas at Recreation Outlet $379. Hate to pay the chinese but that is a very fine tent. Thanks again for all the good advise.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend of mine helped develop the Kodiak Canvas. I asked him about getting them manufactured in China. The long and short of it is if they made them in the U.S., that tent would cost you over $1000. The company is owned and managed here in the Salt Lake Valley though. You will love the Kodiak Canvas though. 

For the Scouts - Our tents are getting dragged out every month for at least two, sometimes three different weekends/month by our scout groups. Plus they have gone to at least 3 different week-long camps every summer since we got the. Plus they go to Girls Camp as well. All total, these tents are seeing 50-60 nights/year, from scouts and teenagers. And they are holding better than you'd ever hope. You'll love your tent. Good buy!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> For the Scouts - Our tents are getting dragged out every month for at least two, sometimes three different weekends/month by our scout groups. Plus they have gone to at least 3 different week-long camps every summer since we got the. Plus they go to Girls Camp as well. All total, these tents are seeing 50-60 nights/year, from scouts and teenagers. And they are holding better than you'd ever hope. You'll love your tent. Good buy!


Sometimes storage for long periods of time can be as hard on fabric as extreme use, especially if it doesn't get cleaned up and put away correctly. This amount of use is probably GOOD for the tents. My in-laws have a Springbar that they have been camping in for 30+ years. They make sure to clean it up really well, dry it out, and pack it up right every time and it has lasted them well.

Good to know about Kodiac! I'll have to remember that!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

China made...all the more reason to buy a Springbar.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I know I see a TON of springbar tents at all the scouting camps I go to. Without exception, they are the standard. Which tells me something. They are incredibly durable, easy to set up, and can't be destroyed by scouts. I know some troops that have been using their Springbars for 30+ years. I think you'll love your Kodiak Canvas too. Either are a great choice.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

The kelty would have been a good option too. I own one and have used it quite a bit. Its very waterproof and roomy. I can stand up in it. It is really quick to set up and its very light weight. It could be used for backpacking.


----------

